# Morgan Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Soem real nice guitars being built by Morgan in BC. This is the Concert V model. 











Morgan Guitars


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

They sure are pretty!

I had a Brazilian Taylor a few years back. I went down to the local Morgan dealer and did some side by sides and I couldn't find a Morgan that would touch it. Then I got rid of the Taylor, dumbass.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i've got a concert mahogany. i think it was built in 98 bought i bought it "new" in 2000. a pretty spartan model detail wise but beautiful in it's own way.

it's a little beat up as it was my main gigging acoustic and suffered through cold cars and all the other things hauling an acoustic around comes with.

the back split once slightly but was easily repaired without extra wood. 

it's got some of my own blood in it from some overenthusiastic strumming during one show.

still my main acoustic and still sounds better than anything else i've touched.


----------

